# Epson Stylus CX7450 - Lost Installation CD



## Mahkai (Oct 10, 2008)

Can't find the CD anywhere, can't get it to install with out it. I downloaded drivers thinking that would help, but in all honesty I have no idea what I am doing. If some one could give me some insight on how to install my printer I would be ecstatic.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Mahkai,
First, here are the drivers for your printer:
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...infoType=Downloads&platform=Windows&x=23&y=10
Select the 4th driver in the list (Vista/XP 32bit).
Accept the agreement on the following page (you do not need to accept the mailing list).
Download the file to your desktop.
Disconnect your printer from your PC.
The file you downloaded on your desktop is an EXE file.
Click on the file>select run.
The program will run and may prompt you to connect the printer during install. Follow direction accordingly.

After your printer is installed you can then install the SCAN Update, Twain, Easy Print and Web to page Utilities.
The same procedure applies to these drivers as stated above.
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## Mahkai (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you for the Reply, once I DL the driver to my desktop, and hit run, it gave me an error stating it had to be unzipped, I did so to the desktop, and now there are about 3 dozen files, none of which are doing anything.

Edit: managed to run the install, however it still wont full install. It is telling me it has the new hardware, showing up in my start menu, but it wont print anything. I am really at my wits end with this printer.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is your OS XP?
Make a new folder (Name it Epson) in my documents.
Move these files off your desktop and input them into the folder you made.
Go to your control panel>Printers and Faxes
Does the Epson printer show up?
Bill


----------



## thatswhatyouget (May 9, 2009)

bill,
i was going CRAZY trying to figure out how to install the driver for my epson cx7450. after struggling for over an hour, i luckily stumbled upon your post and within minutes, my printer was working. i just wanted to say thank you; you saved my sanity. ~ thatswhatyouget


----------

